# Euramobil 810 2008 - Extra Seats Belts



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello

I am looking for some advice on fitting extra seats belts. I have a Euramobil 810 which has the L shaped bench and straight bench opposite.

The L shaped bench has 2 should belts - there is ability to remove a section of the L for leg room. This is all factory fitted and well engineered.

I need to fit more seat belts to the straight bench opposite - I would be happy with lap belts as the window above makes shoulder belts difficult. The trouble is - all of the interior lining seems insufficient for an anchoring point.

Has anyone done this? - I would love to see a photo - I am reletively handy and have good tools - I am just stuggling with a design.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Dominic (AKA CitySafe)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Citysafe,

I would suggest contacting the following company who may be able to assist http://www.seatbeltservice.co.uk/

Regards,
Chris


----------

